# Elementary Sounds: WREMENA.ONE - a vintage textural and electric guitar VST and AU plugin



## Elementary Sounds (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi guys! I'm thrilled to introduce the *WREMENA*: the vintage textural and electric ghost guitar library for NI Kontakt. It is a recreation of the beautifully sounding handmade PRS guitar which was recorded with help of tubes and transformers, tape recorders, vintage and modern gears and rare soviet outboards. The appearance and the sound of this instrument were inspired by the aesthetics of Suprematism, the French New Wave and the mood of Antonioni's films.

It is quite unique and sufficiently warm instrument, that still has the familiar cozy sound. It has 5 articulations on the board with 5 textural sound design patches.

*An intro price is €39* (going to €49 on February 10th)

_More info: Website and __Instagram_

*Trailer:*


*Walkthrough:


FREE PATCH:



FEAUTURES:*


5 articulations - Sustains, Mutes, Harmonics, Matte Sustains, Random Octaves
6 RR per note
Up to 5 velocity
The whole library was recorded via the beautiful tube preamps, the custom 1073' transistor style preamp, the Echoplex amp module, etc. The main sound was captured from the old tube Peavey combo amplifier that sounds as it should - bold, 'oldy' and warm.
Space and Echo were captured from the rare Soviet BBD Delay, the Moog spring reverb module and the old school Boss reverb pedal.
There're 4 'lines of sound' in your possession that you can control - 2 microphones lines, 1 pedalboard line and 1 direct line from the guitar to converters.
Ability to play not only in mono, but in stereo
Every patch has its own sound design 'brother' - the X slider. It accompanies the main sound in many interesting ways. Each X slider was made from the sounds of each specific patch. For example, the X slider’s sound inside the Sustain patch was made from the Sustain sound and so forth.
Minimalistic interface
A lot of character, vibe and textures
4.1 GB compressed files ( 7.5 GB original)
All samples recorded at 96 kHz. Distributed at 48 kHz
Full version of Kontakt 6.2.2
Any comments and questions are welcome


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 28, 2021)

Felt like a one trick pony on first listen - but there's a real depth to this instrument that could well find a lot of use as a first point of call in a template. I like it. Does it do better than what I already have? 

Maybe 

Not an insta-buy for me - but definitely a thinker.


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 28, 2021)

Sounds great to me. Being a guitarist I have not explored guitar libraries that much but I could imagine me using this one. What other libraries compete at this price point for this type of sound


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 28, 2021)

A question about the X slider. Is this a set effect, different for each patch, so that the slider is a mix knob. Or is the effect actually different at different levels of the X sliderr?


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 28, 2021)

Great vintage sound ! Looking forward to this and future products !


----------



## Chamberfield (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm liking this a lot, great job! I've been wanting rougher, more indie sounding guitars for a while now, so I hope this is the beginning of a new trend.


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 28, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> I'm liking this a lot, great job! I've been wanting rougher, more indie sounding guitars for a while now, so I hope this is the beginning of a new trend.


Tried glockenskull guitar yet? Utterly different to this, not an either/or thing, but very rough


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 28, 2021)

On the website you mentioned its coming as a VST too, so I wonder if there is any idea when and how the two will compare (content/prize, crossgrade.....) ?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 29, 2021)

Beautiful sound


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank's a lot, guys!

@pondinthestream yes, the X slider is different for each patch. Each X slider was made from the sounds of each specific patch. For example, the X slider’s sound inside the Mute patch was made from the Mute sound and so forth. They all were made with hardware, and that is why the X slider is like a mix knob. I mean, there are no built-in Kontakt effects at all behind the X slider)


@KarlHeinz as for the Vst version - I am currently working on it. I can’t name the exact dates, most likely it's gonna take a couple of months. In general, the content itself will not differ, since almost all the effects and all the sound design I do on the hardware, and Kontakt is rather just a shell for me. As for crossgrade, it will be completely free for anyone who has a Kontakt version of the instrument. I will also periodically complement this library with new sounds and effects, and it will be absolutely free for everybody.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jan 29, 2021)

Beautiful sounds


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 29, 2021)

> it will be completely free for anyone who has a Kontakt version of the instrument. I will also periodically complement this library with new sounds and effects, and it will be absolutely free for everybody.


Great  . So no need to wait, this sounds really amazing and haunting.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 29, 2021)

So full of character - bravo!


----------



## Chamberfield (Jan 29, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> Tried glockenskull guitar yet? Utterly different to this, not an either/or thing, but very rough


Not yet, but I'll check it out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mojamusic (Feb 6, 2021)

Sounds fantastic! I’ll be picking this up. What’s the name mean?


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 8, 2021)

mojamusic said:


> Sounds fantastic! I’ll be picking this up. What’s the name mean?


*Thank you so much! I’m very glad that you asked this question. Wremena simply means ‘’times’’ in Russian. When I hear a word ‘times’, first of all I think about the ‘times’ that have already passed. I associate this word with something vintage and warm maybe even dusty like an old book. I think the sound of the library could be also described in this way.*


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 8, 2021)

I had it in the cart and ready to check out but... no Paypal. Deal breaker for me.

*[ADDENDUM] Broke my non-Paypal rule and purchased. It just sounded too cool!*


----------



## grabauf (Feb 8, 2021)

Item no longer available?


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 9, 2021)

grabauf said:


> Item no longer available?


It was a small mistake, now everything is fine, thanks for noticing


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 9, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I had it in the cart and ready to check out but... no Paypal. Deal breaker for me.


Guys, many of you told me that the absence of the ability to buy Wremena using PayPal is a deal-breaker. I knew from the very beginning that such a problem will arise eventually, but since I’m from Belarus and you can’t use PayPal for business needs here I couldn’t do much about it. I’m currently working on the problem and I promise I’ll find the solution in the near future. Thank you for showing so much interest in my product!


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 9, 2021)

The period with an intro price of €39 was supposed to end tomorrow, but I decided to extend this period for one more week, because in the next 2 or 3 days I’ll release one new patch which you can’t find in the main version on the library right now and which will be free, so that any of you could try it before buying the main library. The new patch will also be included in the main version of the library shortly.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 9, 2021)

Elementary Sounds said:


> Guys, many of you told me that the absence of the ability to buy Wremena using PayPal is a deal-breaker. I knew from the very beginning that such a problem will arise eventually, but since I’m from Belarus and you can’t use PayPal for business needs here I couldn’t do much about it. I’m currently working on the problem and I promise I’ll find the solution in the near future. Thank you for showing so much interest in my product!


Well, I wound up caving in and bypassed my nonPaypal clause. The library sounded too cool and by Jupiter... it really is cool! Very nice library indeed. Well done!


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 11, 2021)

Do you plan to integrate Paypal to your purchase options?
Please lett me know.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 11, 2021)

Elementary Sounds said:


> Guys, many of you told me that the absence of the ability to buy Wremena using PayPal is a deal-breaker. I knew from the very beginning that such a problem will arise eventually, but since I’m from Belarus and you can’t use PayPal for business needs here I couldn’t do much about it. I’m currently working on the problem and I promise I’ll find the solution in the near future. Thank you for showing so much interest in my product!


@Elementary Sounds
What about an alternative pay site like Fastspring? Can you use that in Belarus?
I don’t know exactly where he’s based but Ilya Effimov uses PayPal is this a specific limitation that applies to Belarus and PayPal specifically?


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 13, 2021)

@Dr.Quest It’s really nice to hear such a kind review from you 

@lucky909091 I’m currently working on it and let you know once the problem is solved

@kgdrum I’ve already contacted FastSpring and waiting for the response. It takes quite a long time for them to reply. But anyways, I’ll keep going to look for the solution of this problem with PayPal


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi, everyone! As I promised, here's a free *Random Notes* patch for you. It wasn't presented in the main version of the library, it's completely new. It's a little bit similar to Random Octaves from the main version, but here when you press one note it plays the same note with different dynamics and tempo. Also you'll find there an absolutely new X patch to create which I used the guitar pedals from Hologram Electronics, tape based process and modular synth's. The whole patch is great for creating abstract textures. A bit later, in the first update of Wremena, I'll include it in the main version of the library for those who have already bought it. For those who didn't buy it, It would be a great opportunity to try a part of the library to get an idea of what it is.



*More info*: https://elementarysounds.com/wremena-free


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 13, 2021)

Absolutely great offer, it just is not the same to hear any demos or just have the opportunity to try it out and just see how it feels to use it.


----------



## purplehamster (Feb 14, 2021)

I was on the fence until I downloaded the free patch and I'm really digging the sound. I went ahead and purchased it. Thank you for this awesome library!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 14, 2021)

@merlinhimself Have not checked this one, but it may be of interest, if you’re still looking for a guitar sample library?


----------



## Leo (Feb 14, 2021)

Please make paypal optional, then I'm in. Beautiful tone indeed.


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 15, 2021)

@purplehamster Thanks for your kind words! 

@Leo Thank you!) yes, PayPal is now the main thing on my to-do list. I think I will resolve this issue in the near future


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 15, 2021)

Just a friendly reminder that tomorrow is the last day of the intro price


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 15, 2021)

Just bought as well, such a lovely clear sound but still with plenty of character


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2021)

Elementary Sounds said:


> @purplehamster Thanks for your kind words!
> 
> @Leo Thank you!) yes, PayPal is now the main thing on my to-do list. I think I will resolve this issue in the near future


Hi Elementry Sounds,
I like the sound of your library and would buy it if PayPal or FastSpring were available options but I simply will not expose my credit card numbers to any site directly *anywhere*. 

But I am also a bit puzzled,above you say PayPal is on your to-do list yet earlier in the thread 
you said:*"but since I’m from Belarus and you can’t use PayPal for business needs"*
So I'm a bit confused what exactly is the issue? 

Hopefully you will get this resolved at some point.Until then I will hold off purchasing this really nice sounding library. Maybe as a compromise when you get the pay site issue resolved you can do a re-introduction pricing for a short time period.
Thanks
kG


----------



## Mannix (Feb 15, 2021)

sounds cool, will go well with Ólafur stuff and natural sounding pianos, etc; etc;


----------



## Chamberfield (Feb 16, 2021)

Elementary Sounds said:


> Hi, everyone! As I promised, here's a free *Random Notes* patch for you.
> 
> 
> 
> *More info*: https://elementarysounds.com/wremena-free



I I tried downloading this, but instead it downloaded the exact same library as before and the new Random Notes patch is not included. Also, the download order says "Random Octaves" not Random Notes. 

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 16, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> I I tried downloading this, but instead it downloaded the exact same library as before and the new Random Notes patch is not included. Also, the download order says "Random Octaves" not Random Notes.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


Yep, I contacted the dev


----------



## purplehamster (Feb 16, 2021)

My order says "Random Octaves" but the actual downloaded folder/files/patch says "Random Notes".

The latest email I got from them says "_A bit later, in the first update of Wremena, I'll include it in the main version of the library_." 

At the moment, I've just added all the articulations (incl. separate free one I got earlier) into a Quickload folder.


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 17, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> I I tried downloading this, but instead it downloaded the exact same library as before and the new Random Notes patch is not included. Also, the download order says "Random Octaves" not Random Notes.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


Hi! Thanks for noticing! For some reason I mixed up the licenses from the full library, and as a result several people got it absolutely free. I hope they like it. I apologize to everyone. Now everything is fine.


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 17, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> Yep, I contacted the dev


Yes, thank you a lot again!


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi everyone! I have some great news for you. Paying via *PayPal* is finally available on my *website*. Please, check it out. Also, the second part of the great news is that for those who wanted to buy my library before, but couldn’t do that because of the absence of PayPal, I’ll give a discount and you’ll be able to buy it for the intro price. Just write me a direct message no later *February 24th* to get it. 

-----------------

I also want to let you know, that I'm currently working on an addition to the instrument (including a new vintage guitar) and on the VST version of the library (as I got a lot of request for it). I'll give you more information a bit later. I really hope you guys as happy as I am and thank you for expressing support towards the library. I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Leo (Feb 21, 2021)

Some great news! Many thanks.
Can I write message direct here -vi c via pm?


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 21, 2021)

@Elementary Sounds 

Thanks 😊


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 21, 2021)

Leo said:


> Some great news! Many thanks.
> Can I write message direct here -vi c via pm?


Yes, shure!


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 22, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @Elementary Sounds
> 
> Thanks 😊


You are welcome!


----------



## Leo (Feb 22, 2021)

Just brought my new guitar (trough PayPal and with intro price)!
Great job!


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Feb 23, 2021)

Leo said:


> Just brought my new guitar (trough PayPal and with intro price)!
> Great job!


Many thanks)


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey, everyone! It's been a while, but we're back. All this time we were recording new instruments and improving the old one. The time has finally come to share all of it with you. So we're very exited to announce a realise of our new products within a week.

The first one is an updated version of WREMENA PRS guitar which is a VST and AU plugin now (yay!) and it's called WREMENA ONE. We also reworked the design and made it even more minimalistic. It'll be realised this Thursday.

Our another plugin, sampled vintage bass guitar, called (you guessed it) WREMENA TWO, will be realised at the beginning of the next week.

We also wanted kindly remind you, that if you've already bought the WREMENA PRS guitar all the new instruments and updates from WREMENA ecosystem you're gonna get for free. So if you're considering buying WREMENA, next few days might be the perfect time to do so.

Can't wait to hear your thoughts about all the new products!


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Jul 22, 2021)

Hey, guys! As we promised a couple of days ago our updated plugin WREMENA. ONE has arrived!



​
Here are all the new features:

- Now it's a VST and AU plugin
- New and more comfortable preset selector
- One more echo and space
- New effect called 'vintage'
- High pass filter in echo and space
- New and even more minimalistic design



​


The free patch WREMENA: RANDOM NOTES is included into the plugin and as a consequence it's not available to download for free anymore. But dont' worry soon we'll release a new free instrument for you to try!

For those who already bought the old version this update is for free, but you’ll need a unique key in order to use the updated plugin. Please contact us via [email protected] and we’ll send you the key! It won't take much time.

Thank you guys a lot for your attention! Looking forward to all your comments and reviews!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jul 22, 2021)

Wow cool GUI


----------



## Elementary Sounds (Jul 24, 2021)

@pulsedownloader thank you a lot!


----------

